
Boing Boing will go dark on Jan 18 to fight SOPA - llambda
http://boingboing.net/2012/01/14/boing-boing-will-go-dark-on-ja.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
jstsch
Simple piece of code to put in your .htaccess if you want to join in:

    
    
      # RewriteEngine on (enable if you don't have it yet)
      RewriteCond %{TIME_YEAR}%{TIME_MON}%{TIME_DAY} ^20120118$
      RewriteCond %{TIME_HOUR} >7
      RewriteCond %{TIME_HOUR} <20
      RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://sopastrike.com/ [L]
    

This will redirect any request, to your protest site of choice on Jan 18th,
between 08:00 and 20:00 (local webserver time). Assuming Apache of course!

~~~
GigabyteCoin
I have a feeling sopastrike.com will go down that day. What about you?

~~~
jstsch
If everyone would redirect to sopastrike.com, yeah :) would be good to set up
a generic black page with simple explanatory text somewhere, hosted on
something nice 'n scalable.

------
waitwhat
January 18 is shaping up to be my most productive day ever.

~~~
SageChara
I agree!

------
literalusername
_Big Content haven't just declared war on Boing Boing and Reddit and the rest
of the "fun" Internet_

If it's war, then we ought to develop some kind of offensive strategy.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Repeal DMCA!

~~~
nextparadigms
And cancel the _last_ 20 year copyright extension. Better yet, overhaul the
copyright laws, leave copyright to 10-20 years only, just like it was
originally, and strengthen the fair-use laws. Allow anyone to take any
creative work and remix it however they want as long as it's for non-
commercial purposes.

It's time to get pro-active rather than re-active every time they come out
with a new bill. Let's change _their_ laws before they change ours.

------
patrocles
Reducing the usefulness of the Internet sucks as tactics go.

SOPA advocates are taking the war to the legislative process since they're
losing elsewhere. Let's answer by raising the political stakes: organize
instant protests, flashmob their buildings, name and vocally shame the
supporters.

~~~
HistoryInAction
<http://nytm.org/sos/> has what you need: NYC protest at the offices of Sens.
Schumer and Gillibrand for their PIPA endorsements.

We want more cities to come on board. Can you help?

------
iamelgringo
We need a StartupPAC

------
rradu
By blacking out, do they mean actually removing all content for that one day,
or just something symbolic like applying a dark theme on their site?

~~~
dangrossman
The most they'd ever do is a stylesheet change or an overlay on top of the
text. Actually removing their content, for even a day, would irreparably screw
up their search traffic in the future. Any site that big is being constantly
revisited by Googlebot.

~~~
beschizza
Conceivably, we could serve the normal site to search engine spiders and black
it for everyone else. However, we have a complex load balancing setup that may
make this impossible.

An all-black theme would do the trick, but redirecting using Temporary
Redirect shouldn't screw up search if we do it right.

~~~
jeremymcanally
Your best option would be a 302 redirect to a SOPA-specific page. Google won't
follow that and it shouldn't screw your search engine rankings. At least,
that's how I understand it.

~~~
carey
I wouldn't really want to count on that; Google tends to guess what common
response codes mean. The safest response would probably be to use "503 Service
Unavailable" with an error page.

------
Tim-Boss
Does anyone have a link to the latest list of websites taking action on the
18th?

~~~
kazoolist
Mentioned at the end of the article: <http://sopastrike.com/>

~~~
Dejital
Not reliable. There seems to be little if no policing of the submissions, so
sites like Facebook and Google are on the list several times and likely
submitted by jokers.

